# G Loomis rod needs re wrapping



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

I have a G Loomis light spinning rod, and I need someone who can do a jam up job and re wrap all of the eyes. 

( one came off ) It was custom built by John Stumpe in Titusville about 15 years ago, and I'll need the two colored threads to be matched.

Any recommendations w/phone numbers ?

Thanks


----------

